# Detailed Dejarose product pics...



## user2 (Jan 28, 2006)

Another shot of MAC...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't you just love to have constant food for your addiction??


----------



## user3 (Jan 28, 2006)

aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh! I said I didn't want anything from this collection but it's all so pretty!!!!!


----------



## talk2mesun (Jan 28, 2006)

AHHH must have the entire thing!! thank you so much for posting!!!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jan 28, 2006)

Ooooh, thanks for posting!
Budding Beauty is all mine!!!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 28, 2006)

I want Budding Beauty and the lipglasses!  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Padmita (Jan 28, 2006)

I love Early Bloomer and Heartfelt Pink!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 28, 2006)

I love it all!  It is out yet?


----------



## roxybc (Jan 28, 2006)

Oooh, I'm getting Budding Beauty e/s, Heartfelt Pink l/g, and possibly the perfume. 


Which colors are re-promotes?  I know there are a few.


----------



## samtaro (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Oooh, I'm getting Budding Beauty e/s, Heartfelt Pink l/g, and possibly the perfume. 


Which colors are re-promotes?  I know there are a few._

 

I know Pink Venus and Pink Freeze are.


----------



## gorgeousgirlie (Jan 28, 2006)

The only thing I want is the budding beauty e/s.


----------



## samtaro (Jan 28, 2006)

I think I want Budding beauty and early bloomer


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jan 28, 2006)

i want budding beauty and heartfelt


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanx for the pics.
Everything is so pretty but I guess I'll just have to limit myself to budding beuty e/s, one l/g and one l/s.


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for posting those VV - sadly all too pink-y for my liking but the Dejarose scent sounds yummie!


----------



## Alexa (Jan 28, 2006)

mmmmmmm i can't wait to smell the perfume!


----------



## Pink_Pixie (Jan 28, 2006)

i want budding beauty also, when does this come out?


----------



## tracie (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm so relieved that two of the e/s are repromotes.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for the pics, I can see myself buying most of this collection.


----------



## mandirigma (Jan 28, 2006)

ooh, thank you for posting these!

i'm also glad that there's only one new shadow... do you know if it's LE?


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 28, 2006)

i dont really see anything that i HAVE to have but i may get the perfume.


----------



## anuy (Jan 28, 2006)

whew, only one new shadow. YES, IT IS L/E.


----------



## bring_the_rukus (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *samtaro* 
_I know Pink Venus and Pink Freeze are._

 
as is Plink!


----------



## lizsybarite (Jan 28, 2006)

I definitely need Budding Beauty (if it's as fuchsia as they say) and Sweetie l/s, which looks like a perfect color for me. (I already have - and love - Plink!) Whew, not too bad.


----------



## mima (Jan 28, 2006)

thanks so much for posting this. i see myself getting at least 1e/s and 1 l/g and the perfume.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 28, 2006)

Great, when is this coming out? I love pink so this is just great. Although I only need 6 things.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2006)

glad to see they are repromoting Plink! that baby is my favourite lipstick ever!


----------



## Glow (Jan 28, 2006)

Plink and budding beauty are the only ones I see that spark my interest, that's a shame.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 28, 2006)

All lipsticks are repromotes. It comes out march 30 i believe. does anyone know if the lipglasses are new/LE?


----------



## Isis (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh I love these colors!
I too am happy this collection has a several re-promotes, I need a break! Ok, so my CC needs the break, but whatev' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks VV!


----------



## roxybc (Jan 28, 2006)

I hope this is ok to re-post here, but iiifugaziii posted these color swatches from culture bloom in a previous thread.  I was looking at them, and I guess the only things that are LE are the lipglasses and the one eye shadow because they are they only things from culture bllom that are swatched, and they all have the triangle of death next to them.

 Quote:






 
Maybe thiese swatches will help you decide for those of you who missed iiifugaziii's thread.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Jan 29, 2006)

Uh-oh... From the swatches and the pics, I think I need ALL the lipglasses! Dejarose SO isn't the type of colour I'd go for normally, but I am strangely drawn to it...


----------



## FemmeNoir (Jan 29, 2006)

The perfume sounds like something I would like. I don't like MAC's other scents. 

Do you all think that Dejarose l/g looks like Wild Girl l/g but without the glitter?


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 29, 2006)

I am all about Plink l/s, Heartfelt Pink l/g and Early Bloomer l/g!


----------



## afterglow (Jan 29, 2006)

Oooh, I really want to smell the perfume... and get Sweetie!


----------



## veilchen (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm already sooo in love with these pinks!! So pretty!


----------



## misswilliam (Jan 29, 2006)

sweetie lipstick looks pretty! but that is the only thing that remotely interests me. im not into pinks....


----------



## lianna (Jan 29, 2006)

I'll probably only get Dejarose, Lustering and Budding Beauty. And perhaps the perfume...I love rose smells!


----------



## Joke (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank you!
Especially Early bloomer looks great!


----------



## bottleblack (Jan 29, 2006)

*phew* Luckily I already have Pink Venus and Pink Freeze, that takes a little pressure off the wallet!


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 29, 2006)

i think budding beauty looks nice - but maybe a little like fuschia pigment? but, i want that perfume


----------



## MargaretD (Jan 29, 2006)

I was hoping for more Rose and not pink. I can totally pass on this collection which is good for my wallet!


----------



## alexisdeadly (Jan 29, 2006)

I feel bad for my wallet


----------



## stylust (Jan 29, 2006)

Please stop stealing images from Runway.

That's disgusting for you to take the images, remove the watermark's and put specktra.net on them.


----------



## Bianca (Jan 29, 2006)

Well, I like the flow of products but my wallet doesn't! I'm moving to live with my boyfriend so I have to safe some money right now...


----------



## absolut_blonde (Jan 29, 2006)

Just FYI, Sweetie and Plink are existing colours, for everyone who's interested in them.


----------



## leppy (Jan 29, 2006)

Not my colours thankfully! Nice collection tho.. I think I'll probably only get Budding Beauty, and thats only if its a particularly nice fuschia. I feel like I should have at least one fuschia e/s and thus far I have none..


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *samtaro* 
_I know Pink Venus and Pink Freeze are._

 

So is the Sweetie l/s


----------



## User20 (Jan 29, 2006)

I need Budding Beauty and maybe lustering and some lipglass(es)....gasp! I'm never gonna have money for PRO at this rate!


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 30, 2006)

In one way it's good that some of these are re-promotes, but in another way it's disappointing....I was hoping for colors closer to what one thinks of as rose, this is mostly just pink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (which I love, but I was hoping for something different...)


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tracie* 
_I'm so relieved that two of the e/s are repromotes._

 
Me too! That's good for my wallet!


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 31, 2006)

does anyone know when this beautiful collection comes out for internationals?? VV you may know this - please help!! i love all the lipglasses so so badly!!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stylust* 
_Please stop stealing images from Runway.

That's disgusting for you to take the images, remove the watermark's and put specktra.net on them._

 
Please stop stealing/leaking images that are property of MAC.

That's disgusting for you to take the images, upload them and leak them on the internet for all to see, and claim them as your property.

Hipocrite, much?


----------



## Glitziegal (Jan 31, 2006)

*cough* I scored a Budding Beauty eyeshadow, and Heartfelt Pink lipglass on Ebay yesterday  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll take some pics when they arrive.
I won them from someone at one of the major national newspapers in the UK. I presume she gets sent samples....


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_Please stop stealing/leaking images that are property of MAC.

That's disgusting for you to take the images, upload them and leak them on the internet for all to see, and claim them as your property.

Hipocrite, much?_

 

Really anyone that can get their hands on an Update book can get this info,..and if they are feeling generous,... share it. I cannot imagine that any one person can think that they are the ONLY ones with such general images,...If a MAC MA posted a look they did for a collection knowing it didn't get posted on the MAC site and it was shared,.. then yeah,.. different story and deserving of a "hate-post". I hate to see people abusing other boards,.. or using someone's pictures without permission,..(I would never do so,...) but in this case can you really say for sure that this is the case and really are the sites in a competition? The Runway is a good site with a lot to offer,.. but I am seeing a lot more negative from there than here,... I hope that changes,. they really have some talent and great people there too!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 31, 2006)

what is the address to the runway site?


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 31, 2006)

Sorry I am actually afraid that if I even post their address so that you can join someone might blow up at me or something,... Sad huh? But needless to say,.. if you find it,..they have some girls with awesome talent.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Jan 31, 2006)

I think I Amgoing ot get early bloomer and that's it!


----------



## user3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_Sorry I am actually afraid that if I even post their address so that you can join someone might blow up at me or something,... Sad huh? But needless to say,.. if you find it,..they have some girls with awesome talent._

 
The original link was removed because their admin broke Specktra rules. Plain and simple.

It's really sad that other Specktra members would take part in a site that clearly does not like Specktra and has members that are more than willing to bash someone without knowing the truth.
 People will twist things just to cause trouble.

I am not trying to jump all over you glittergoddess but this is really getting old. No one attacked her! She was asked to stop and she didn't.




NO that site link is not allowed to be posted.






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_Please stop stealing/leaking images that are property of MAC.

That's disgusting for you to take the images, upload them and leak them on the internet for all to see, and claim them as your property.

Hipocrite, much?_

 
EXACTLY!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_I am not trying to jump all over you glittergoddess but this is really getting old. No one attacked her! She was asked to stop and she didn't! _

 
I should hope not,.. Considering if you actually read the posts my line of conversation said that I see a lot of Negative from them,.. and inferred that I was afraid of them blowing up,...maybe I spoke too soon,....


----------



## user3 (Jan 31, 2006)

You didn't say who would blow up...

Incase you can't tell I am hurt  at the fingers being pointed at me and me being called a bitch when all I did was enforce Specktra's rules. If that makes me a bitch...then I guess I'm a mega bitch.

most of my post above is not really directed at you but more or less at those actting as if they know what happened and those that  twisted  the truth.

However I do apologize I did misread the negative part. Please accept my apology.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_Really anyone that can get their hands on an Update book can get this info,..and if they are feeling generous,... share it. I cannot imagine that any one person can think that they are the ONLY ones with such general images,...If a MAC MA posted a look they did for a collection knowing it didn't get posted on the MAC site and it was shared,.. then yeah,.. different story and deserving of a "hate-post". I hate to see people abusing other boards,.. or using someone's pictures without permission,..(I would never do so,...) but in this case can you really say for sure that this is the case and really are the sites in a competition? The Runway is a good site with a lot to offer,.. but I am seeing a lot more negative from there than here,... I hope that changes,. they really have some talent and great people there too!_

 
I think you misunderstood my reply to Stylust. I wasn't defending Stylust, nor pointing the finger at Specktra for having "his/her" images. I was simply stating that it is hipocritical for Stylust to be so defensive and protective of those pictures when they are no one's property but MACs.
Everyone's opinions have been stated and its sad to see that it has gone this far, especially the slander on Vanessa.I never thought I'd see a troll on Specktra (especially since I haven't so far), but this is a forum after all. I hope this whole picture property crap dies, and lets us get back to "normal."

PS Did I say I can't WAIT for Dejarose! I need a second job


----------



## user4 (Jan 31, 2006)

nessa, u just did what u had to do..... we both did! if she didnt wanna follow the rules that was her problem! she could have just kept the trap shut and put the link in the proper place and thats it.


----------



## user3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_
PS Did I say I can't WAIT for Dejarose! I need a second job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hell I have 2 jobs! I need a third! LOL

The collections seem really nice this year!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 31, 2006)

Apology happily accepted. "Nessa you should enforce the rules,...and maybe you are taking it to heart too much. I think that maybe you need a hug,.. You are a good moderator,..(I have been here for over a year now so I know) and sh** happens,..

Girl go get yourself some retail therapy!


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_PS Did I say I can't WAIT for Dejarose! I need a second job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
jeez.

i HAVE a second job.  I think I need a third too.


----------



## user3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_Apology happily accepted. "Nessa you should enforce the rules,...and maybe you are taking it to heart too much. I think that maybe you need a hug,.. You are a good moderator,..(I have been here for over a year now so I know) and sh** happens,..

Girl go get yourself some retail therapy!_

 

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's just hard when I put so much time and love into Specktra. KWIM.

LOL mmm...I love retail therapy.


----------



## user4 (Jan 31, 2006)

k back to the collection..... i think i really want... ummmm. EVERYTHING!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 31, 2006)

Girls,.. if I ever win the lottery,... I would buya MAC Franchise store and discount everything for all of ya! but until then,.. I have been stockpiling left over Christmas money and birthday money too,.. I am sad I know it!


----------



## user3 (Jan 31, 2006)

OMG could you image have access to anything you wanted from MAC!

*faints at the thought*


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 31, 2006)

And you know I would share the love!


----------



## user3 (Jan 31, 2006)

awwww....


----------



## user4 (Jan 31, 2006)

oh man if i owned MAC i think i would put myself outta business!!!!! lmao


----------



## user3 (Jan 31, 2006)

LMAO!

All this talk about MAC makes me want to shop!


----------



## user4 (Jan 31, 2006)

yup, i know how that feels!!!! if it wasnt raining i would go shopping!!! (oh and if i had money--- minor detail! LOL)


----------



## LadyLaundale (Feb 1, 2006)

Ummm, thank goodness light pink really isn't my color, cause I'd want it all.  Maybe just the fragrance and a lipglass.  Oh, and any LE shadows, as a matter of principal and in the spirit of collecting.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Feb 1, 2006)

ooh thats all so pretty-a whole collection of pinks...just what my wallet doesn't need!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi HotPink,

Pinks are soooo made for you but thankfully for my wallet, I have to be a bit more picky...hence my tending towards corals. 

I think a lipglass and l/s might be all for me, if even that much. Gasp!


----------



## MissCreoula (Feb 2, 2006)

I  thought that Lustering l/s was part of the permanent collection?! Hmmm...well I own one from years ago (has to more than 2 yrs ago) & I am almost finished.  Its actually very pretty on & very sheer. Actually I don't know why I initially bought it because its a colour that by just looking at it I would never buy (I prefer nudes) but this l/s is amazing, kinda like "just bit my lip" shade.
I will def buy one of these when re-released.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 2, 2006)

fujuwuk. um. need those shadows <3 

& heartfelt pink and early bloomer are pretty hott, too.


----------



## angel_grll (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh gorgeous!!!


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Feb 8, 2006)

Anyone else dissapointed there are no pigments or blushes? I might be the only one who was hoping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Those look nice, but I wanted a multitasking pigment or really cool new pink blush...


----------



## calixto (Feb 9, 2006)

what a cute collection, but i agree, a pigment wouldve been nice!

im only lemming the early bllomer and heartfelt pink l/g, whew!


----------



## calixto (Feb 9, 2006)

what a cute collection, but i agree, a pigment wouldve been nice!

im only lemming the early bloomer and heartfelt pink l/g, whew!


----------



## michitk (Feb 23, 2006)

wow, i thought i would love this collection, but i'm totally not wanting anything from it...lol, i must be ill!


----------



## lokailyve (Feb 23, 2006)

finally, a collection that doesn't really interest me much, but that might all change once i see all the products in person.


----------



## bellaetoile (Feb 23, 2006)

how many of those are LE? i swear most of it is not. the only thing i really need is dejarose lipglass, thank god. my bank account is still aching from culturebloom, and i KNOW i'm going to want sweetiecake...


----------



## enka (Feb 23, 2006)

I want all of the l/s. Lustres are my faves and pink is the best colour for my lips...

Want to test the scent, too.


----------



## lovemichelle (Feb 23, 2006)

i want everything almost. i cant wait for this to come out.


----------



## colormust (Feb 23, 2006)

very pretty pinkies....since i already have too much pinks i will probably just get one thing. i like this one


----------



## blueglitter (Feb 23, 2006)

ooooooooo it looks so beautiful!


----------



## iheartjuppy (Feb 23, 2006)

*Repromotes*

For those of you anxious for Sweetie and Plink!, nordstrom.com still has them in stock from the last go-round.  I just ordered Plink! a few weeks ago (before knowing it would be re-promoted), as it's been a staple for a while.

Nordstrom site / Beauty / MAC / Lips / Lustre Lipstick

http://store.nordstrom.com/product/p...tyleID=2791051


----------



## floweryu (Mar 16, 2006)

And last week I said I wasn't going to buy any more pink eye shadows


----------



## glamella (Mar 16, 2006)

eh...cute but I have colors pretty similar already. I am sticking w/ the Sweetie Cake collection


----------



## princess (Mar 17, 2006)

Heartfelt pink and Dejarose lipglass are calling out to me...


----------



## enkybaby (Mar 17, 2006)

wow cant wait for dejarose lipglass!


----------

